# "No Loud Farts From Females Please!"



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.

ISLAMIC CITY COUNCIL BANS FEMALE FLATULENCE IN INDONESIA

An Islamic city council in the Indonesian province of Aceh, which follows Sharia, has banned female citizens from passing gas.

Sayyid Yahia, mayor of the city, told media that a ban was needed, as farting does not go well with the Islamic values of modesty. Muslim women are not allowed to fart with sound, its against Islamic teachings, he said. Meanwhile, the Indonesian Feminists Association told local media they will attempt to block the smelly law as they deem it discriminatory. Talking to The Wadiyan, mayor Sayyid Yahia said the law aims to save peoples morals and behaviors. When you see woman fart loud, she appears like a man. But if she sit sideways and pass it quietly, she looks like a woman, Sayyid said.

Although the proposed law does not ban quiet fart, passing gas with sound is actually not uncommon in Southeast Asia, particularly for women consuming potatoes and peas. Obviously, women maintain that they feel healthier, farting loud. Fathima Khan, a medical doctor at the Al Banni Islamic Hospital in Acehs capital is critical of the proposed law: There is no need to question this practice, let alone regulate it, because people do it for their health and safety, she said. The mayor declined to give The Wadiyan details of what the punishment would be for violators. While another member at the City council, who wished not to be named, said *if convicted by the sharia court, the offender could receive 20 lashes for small farts and up to 3 months prison time for larger ones.*

Read more...Islamic city council bans female flatulence in Indonesia | THE WADIYAN


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

"So, what are you in for?" 

"Murder, armed robbery.  You?"

"Farted loud during prayer"


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

Everyone knows us women don't fart.  Only men do!


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 6, 2013)

Women just get the vapors.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 6, 2013)

well, little pink ones sometimes, but nothing distracting!


----------



## waltky (Aug 6, 2013)

Uncle Ferd don't date women dat let lil' poots...

... he says it stinks up his pick-up truck.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Everyone knows us women don't fart.  Only men do!



I hear Hillary Clinton and Nancy Pelosi both have infamous gas problems...


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

Breaking news:

An Israeli company in Tel Aviv has already started manufacture of the Fart Suppressors - basically a silencer for the arse hole, each color has its own smell of flowers.
The Fart Suppressors come in 3 sizes and have various degrees of vibrations for the pleasure of the fartee.
These are being sent to Arab countries via Europe, Jordan, Egypt and via the Gaza tunnels on the return journey of the empty carts.
Allah U Akbar!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows us women don't fart.  Only men do!
> ...


Everytime they open their mouth and speak, they have farted.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

BlueGin said:


> Women just get the vapors.


Do they turn Japanese when they get the Vapors?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEmJ-VWPDM4]The Vapors - Turning Japanese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Is that to do with the phrase, 'talking s'''t?'


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Well...they ain't known as gas bags for nothing.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> An Israeli company in Tel Aviv has already started manufacture of the Fart Suppressors - basically a silencer for the arse hole, each color has its own smell of flowers.
> The Fart Suppressors come in 3 sizes and have various degrees of vibrations for the pleasure of the fartee.
> ...



An excellent new product.  I can see people starting to eat more fibre (thus decreasing bowel diseases), in order to make their backsides smell beautiful. 

It will also be good for the bedroom because there is nothing worse than a fart in the throes of intimacy.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news:
> ...


The worst of the worst is a dog fart in the throes.  My German Shepard's farts should be bottled as WMD's and sold to rogue nations like Iran and N. Korea.  And now we pause for some ads...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Before you pause for some ads, may I ask if you could expand on the "dog fart in the throes."  In the throes of what?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


A dog farting while YOU are in the throes of intimacy.  Ewww.  LOL


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not quite the full answer I was looking for, but you can pause for the ads now.  I won't ask you to expand any more.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 6, 2013)

LOL! The throes of intimacy between you and the dog or you and your lady and it lets one rip?
BWAHAHAHA. The image that brings to mind!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

Gracie said:


> LOL! The throes of intimacy between you and the dog or you and your lady and it lets one rip?
> BWAHAHAHA. The image that brings to mind!


Moi? I prefer blond...goats. 

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=XxuofHo75iQ&feature=plpp"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=XxuofHo75iQ&feature=plpp[/ame]

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=S-Li6cv1Ftg]Islamic Techno Trance !!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Aug 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDtVYrSxvLE]Social Farter : How to fart in public ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 6, 2013)

*Moved to Current Events*


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> *Moved to Current Events*



Good idea.  Too many currents has a adverse effect on the subject in question.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 6, 2013)

women dont shut up long enough to build up pressure to fart, it is a scientific fact.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

bear513 said:


> women dont shut up long enough to build up pressure to fart, it is a scientific fact.



I agree us women don't fart, but you need to substantiate that claim with a link anyway!

PS - Great signature by the way.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 6, 2013)

Gracie said:


> LOL! The throes of intimacy between you and the dog or you and your lady and it lets one rip?
> BWAHAHAHA. The image that brings to mind!



Dogs don't fart, nor do cats.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 6, 2013)

*"No Loud Farts From Females Please!"*

Tell that to my mother-in-law. Please.


----------



## daveman (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> 
> ISLAMIC CITY COUNCIL BANS FEMALE FLATULENCE IN INDONESIA
> 
> ...


Well, isn't THAT all peaceful and enlightened and progressive.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 6, 2013)

daveman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> ...


You can still cut a big smelly one, but you just can't rip the seat with it anymore. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 6, 2013)

my dog just let out a faaaarrrrrrt......, oooooooooh lordy sakes alive !!!!!!!


----------



## Jroc (Aug 6, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows us women don't fart.  Only men do!
> ...



Yeah every time they open their mouth


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh great. 

Now the useless Republicans will want the same law against American women, blacks and Hispanics.




.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> 
> ISLAMIC CITY COUNCIL BANS FEMALE FLATULENCE IN INDONESIA
> 
> ...



Their farts must really stink if they are passing laws like this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "So, what are you in for?"
> 
> "Murder, armed robbery.  You?"
> 
> "Farted loud during prayer"


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 6, 2013)

20 lashing for a small fart and 3 months in jail for a large one! LOL, how do you tell the difference?

This is hiliarious (if it wasn't true).

The funny thing is, if someone points out that the entire cult of Islam is the problem, not just the Islamist themselves, they point to the 'moderate' Indonesia! 20 lashing for a small fart isn't too moderate to me!


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 6, 2013)

eots said:


> Social Farter : How to fart in public ? - YouTube



That was sick but funny. Right up your alley!


----------



## blastoff (Aug 6, 2013)

This is about as asinine as Rush's show being pulled on WLS in Chicago when he complained about women driving while farding.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wildman said:


> my dog just let out a faaaarrrrrrt......, oooooooooh lordy sakes alive !!!!!!!



They hate dogs over in Indonesia also. I couldn't image if your dog farted over there what would happen. My guess would be a beheading!


----------



## earlycuyler (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Everyone knows us women don't fart.  Only men do!



^Negged for flagrant lie.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows us women don't fart.  Only men do!
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlkxQMxJmEU]Hillary Clinton Farts! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Aug 6, 2013)

BlueGin said:


> Women just get the vapors.



That vapors are from women being horny, not farty.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows us women don't fart.  Only men do!
> ...



*Fragran*t, not "flagrant."


----------



## earlycuyler (Aug 6, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Never trust a fart.

A Reporter Craps Her Pants During Interview - YouTube


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

bear513 said:


> women dont shut up long enough to build up pressure to fart, it is a scientific fact.



It's a proven fact that women say twice as many words a day as men.

That's because we have to repeat everything to them.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



If he's in the throes of intimacy, I don't think he can .........  I'd expect he's making the maximum effort .


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

Someone is going to make a fortune.

"Fart Be Gone - Flatulence Deodorizer Pad"


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 6, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows us women don't fart.  Only men do!
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlkxQMxJmEU]Hillary Clinton Farts! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B197DzyD4dQ]Farting Democrats Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Umm, I am confused.  But it is ok, don't explain!


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 6, 2013)

How many women are farting in public?

Farts are funny up to the age of ten, after which they are seen as a vile, unfortunate process of digestion. Unless you are in a tree-house with your pals reading comic books, find a private place to expel your ass gas.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 6, 2013)

Are women allowed to fart when they're having a huge dump? Or do the muslim fart police wait outside the loo with their ear on the door? What if it's a wet fart? Does that count as shit or fart?


----------



## namvet (Aug 6, 2013)

butt the SBD is ok ??? hmmm


----------



## namvet (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> Are women allowed to fart when they're having a huge dump? Or do the muslim fart police wait outside the loo with their ear on the door? What if it's a wet fart? Does that count as shit or fart?



shittin' without fartin' is like fuckin' without lovin;. no pleasure


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 6, 2013)

I consider Barney Frank the wife... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73CzXJsIatk]Did Barney Frank fart on Maddow show? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Aug 6, 2013)

to many beans???​

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6dm9rN6oTs]Blazing Saddles --Farting Cowboys- Greatest Fart Scene of All Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 6, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> 20 lashing for a small fart and 3 months in jail for a large one! LOL, how do you tell the difference?
> 
> This is hiliarious (if it wasn't true).
> 
> The funny thing is, if someone points out that the entire cult of Islam is the problem, not just the Islamist themselves, they point to the 'moderate' Indonesia! 20 lashing for a small fart isn't too moderate to me!



There are no "moderate" Islamic countries.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8U0HxhR2Bc]Woman farts in pool!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hobelim (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> 
> ISLAMIC CITY COUNCIL BANS FEMALE FLATULENCE IN INDONESIA
> 
> ...





lol....

Is it permissible to queef?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

Coughing fits are next on the ban list ... can't hold the farts back during one.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> Are women allowed to fart when they're having a huge dump? Or do the muslim fart police wait outside the loo with their ear on the door? *What if it's a wet fart? Does that count as shit or fart?*



Known as sharts, the most dangerous of all farts.


----------



## namvet (Aug 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OoiMgklWuo]Girl poo on pool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

Farts can never be trusted when doing yoga either.  Ban it!


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 6, 2013)

If a woman farts and there aren't 4 males witnesses, what happens?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> If a woman farts and there aren't 4 males witnesses, what happens?



She smiles and lets another one rip.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

On the serious side, speaking of smells, the other day I read an article about this new trend among singles called "pheromone parties."  A group of single men and women stick a sweaty Tshirt they've worn for like two days in a plastic bag and show up. The women sit in a circle proceed to smell each bag, and see if it turns them on, and how the smell makes them feel.  If they like it, they ask who's it is and get a chance to meet or go out with that person.  There's also an online version of this, where you get to see a video clip of the person who's smell turned you on and then decide if you want to go out. It's like dating sites but based on science and chemistry.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 6, 2013)

hobelim said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> ...



Damn good point-----I thought this question was going to come up in the "maximum effort" discussion. It would really suck if you gotta busted for farting and it was merely an innocent queef.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 6, 2013)

*Islamic city council bans female flatulence in Indonesia*​
Jasmin Mathew PhD · Mar 8th, 2013 · 36 Comments

An Islamic city council in the Indonesian province of Aceh, which follows Sharia, has banned female citizens from passing gas.

...

Islamic city council bans female flatulence in Indonesia | THE WADIYAN


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> On the serious side, speaking of smells, the other day I read an article about this new trend among singles called "pheromone parties."  A group of single men and women stick a sweaty Tshirt they've worn for like two days in a plastic bag and show up. The women sit in a circle proceed to smell each bag, and see if it turns them on, and how the smell makes them feel.  If they like it, they ask who's it is and get a chance to meet or go out with that person.  There's also an online version of this, where you get to see a video clip of the person who's smell turned you on and then decide if you want to go out. It's like dating sites but based on science and chemistry.



So what did you get? A fat sweating hairy guy?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > On the serious side, speaking of smells, the other day I read an article about this new trend among singles called "pheromone parties."  A group of single men and women stick a sweaty Tshirt they've worn for like two days in a plastic bag and show up. The women sit in a circle proceed to smell each bag, and see if it turns them on, and how the smell makes them feel.  If they like it, they ask who's it is and get a chance to meet or go out with that person.  There's also an online version of this, where you get to see a video clip of the person who's smell turned you on and then decide if you want to go out. It's like dating sites but based on science and chemistry.
> ...


Pamela Anderson.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 6, 2013)

I used to joke that if a Jew farted in the desert the Muslims would cry foul and riot. However, I had it wrong. It was women. If a woman farted in the desert, the Muslims cry foul and beat the piss out of the arrogant bitch.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 6, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> I used to joke that if a Jew farted in the desert the Muslims would cry foul and riot. However, I had it wrong. It was women. If a woman farted in the desert, the Muslims cry foul and beat the piss out of the arrogant bitch.



I would have thought that in the desert no-one can smell one, being like it is out in the open air etc.  

In the desert, you can fart away cos there ain't no-one who can give you no pain, lala la la lalalala  lala la la la.

After 2 days I let the horse run free cos the desert had turned to sea.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> On the serious side, speaking of smells, the other day I read an article about this new trend among singles called "pheromone parties."  A group of single men and women stick a sweaty Tshirt they've worn for like two days in a plastic bag and show up. The women sit in a circle proceed to smell each bag, and see if it turns them on, and how the smell makes them feel.  If they like it, they ask who's it is and get a chance to meet or go out with that person.  There's also an online version of this, where you get to see a video clip of the person who's smell turned you on and then decide if you want to go out. It's like dating sites but based on science and chemistry.



Hmm never heard of that.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "So, what are you in for?"
> 
> "Murder, armed robbery.  You?"
> 
> "*Farted loud during prayer*"



She should have been praying for a louder prayer.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You chose the bag of clothes that smelled of stale male cumshots?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> On the serious side, speaking of smells, the other day I read an article about this new trend among singles called "pheromone parties."  A group of single men and women stick a sweaty Tshirt they've worn for like two days in a plastic bag and show up. The women sit in a circle proceed to smell each bag, and see if it turns them on, and how the smell makes them feel.  If they like it, they ask who's it is and get a chance to meet or go out with that person.  There's also an online version of this, where you get to see a video clip of the person who's smell turned you on and then decide if you want to go out. It's like dating sites but based on science and chemistry.



It might have been the same article I read.   Of course it's been known for a very long time that scent has a bearing on attraction.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 6, 2013)

Did you know some Gay men think farting is foreplay?


----------



## Ropey (Aug 6, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > 20 lashing for a small fart and 3 months in jail for a large one! LOL, how do you tell the difference?
> ...



Those are up there with recreational meth users.  They're an illusive bunch.


----------



## April (Aug 7, 2013)

20 lashes for a small fart, possible 3 month jail time for a large one...uhhh...lol.

So...what happens to a woman who ends up sharting while trying to let one go ever so quietly..yanno, like a lady???

Stoning? Beheading? 

Talk about an ass-backward bunch of control freaks...


----------



## Roudy (Aug 7, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...


No, then I would have ended up with you.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



​


----------



## Noomi (Aug 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> 
> ISLAMIC CITY COUNCIL BANS FEMALE FLATULENCE IN INDONESIA
> 
> ...



So loud and odourless is forbidden, but silent and deadly is a-okay? Got it!


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's about as funny as: NO! You are!
But then again, what do you expect from an Iranian? Me? Not much.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 7, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> ...



Yep, they're dancing with the devil.












But it's ok for these guys to fart loudly.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 7, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...


Careful with the personal insults. We don't want to loose you. After all, Where would we go for laughs?  

Thank you for being you.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Loose me? Now THAT'S funny! 
I guess they didn't teach you english in iran, just how to wipe your asshole with your hand.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2013)

Lets get  REASONABLE------even in the USA----public farting has never 
been declared a  CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT------(we need an amendment)

as to gender farting-----I would remind my fellow posters----that there was a time 
when  it was not all that unusual to see a male----pissing into a bush----on the side of 
the road-------but women who engaged in public pissing-----IF EVER  ----always 
HID far more securely.      There were CLEARLY gender issues back then-----now 
public urination -----is generally illegal for both.

getting back to gender farting-----the issue should be researched----there 
are all kinds of  LOCAL ORDINANCES   in our great country----I grew up in 
a state which outlawed   "sodomy"   between married couples------I knew 
about the law long before I had a notion as to what  "sodomy"   is

I live in an area of the USA   that harbors lots of muslims------including 
those veiled to the eyelashes whom  I often encounter in supermarkets.

My area might need an ordinance against the  ORAL FART-----the nature 
and frequency of arabic vulgarities that  PASS THRU those black veils 
never ceases to amaze me.      I do not know arabic-----but perhaps roudy 
can tell us what    "kus emak"    means


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 7, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> 20 lashes for a small fart, possible 3 month jail time for a large one...uhhh...lol.
> 
> So...what happens to a woman who ends up sharting while trying to let one go ever so quietly..yanno, like a lady???
> 
> ...



Torture by electricity.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 7, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > 20 lashes for a small fart, possible 3 month jail time for a large one...uhhh...lol.
> ...



Or we can just laugh at the thought (if not the fart) another time.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2013)

Consider-----Fellow posters-------a "fart"   aka  "flatulence"     is merely an 
expullsion of  gas from the digestive tract from the  caudal end------and a 
BURP   aka  eructation-----is an expulsion of gas from the rostral end.     

do burps count?        

ALSO ------some babies fart-------really-----some so engage incessantly.    
When my baby was small----I was very into   "burping"   him-------I sat him 
upright on my lap and rocked him ----whilst cupping his little belly in my hand---
under gentel pressue--------his  resulting eructation-----was  PHENOMINAL------
thus he did not fart------but some babies do fart-------would their be penalties 
for female farting infants under the new laws-----to be imposed on the infants 
or on their caregivers?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread caused me to remember another Farting thread from long long ago.

I quote myself.



boedicca said:


> So, one of my staff has requested moving to a different office.
> 
> Her current one is right next to the men's restroom.   Due to the odd acoustics of the building, she claims she hears very loud FARTS whenever the "convenience" is being used by certain men.    She is beginning to feel harassed by the FARTS, hinting they are creating a hostile work environment.  I have no choice but to force someone to trade offices with her - and the exchangee will be a man.  One of the FARTERS.
> 
> ...




http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/157591-men-please-splain-why.html


----------



## Ropey (Aug 7, 2013)

boedicca said:


> This thread caused me to remember another Farting thread from long long ago.
> 
> I quote myself.
> 
> ...



OK, normally I wouldn't say anything, but you asked for an intellectual understanding.

We're not farting.

We're dropping loafs and there's air between the deliveries. When we're really big men who eat a lot of fast food, there's a lot of air coming out between the quick releases.


----------



## daveman (Aug 7, 2013)

Bumberclyde said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yeah, not really.


----------



## daveman (Aug 7, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh great.
> 
> Now the useless Republicans will want the same law against American women, blacks and Hispanics.
> 
> ...


Wrong.  Stop being so mind-numbingly stupid.

Oh, wait -- you can't.


----------



## eots (Aug 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> 
> ISLAMIC CITY COUNCIL BANS FEMALE FLATULENCE IN INDONESIA
> 
> ...


*
 If these bitches was rollin Indonesian style they would be geting such the lashing....little poo beast harlots*


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 8, 2013)

daveman said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great.
> ...



Puddly can't help it he's hooked on stinky beans and has shit for brains...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0uICBoufHo]Stinky Beans - Ad Parody [girl scared by her fart on fire] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Aug 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> 
> ISLAMIC CITY COUNCIL BANS FEMALE FLATULENCE IN INDONESIA
> 
> ...



Anyone who actually checked would find the following


> About
> 
> The Wadiyan is an online satire newspaper that publishes fictional news reports, articles and multimedia content with the intention of providing pure humour.
> 
> The contents of this website are © Copyright 2013 by THE WADIYAN and may not be reprinted or re-transmitted in whole or in part without the express written consent of the publisher.


About | THE WADIYAN


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 8, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> ...



Well well well, who'd have thunk it.  Haha, you fooled us all, OP.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 8, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Lets get  REASONABLE------even in the USA----public farting has never
> been declared a  CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT------(we need an amendment)
> 
> as to gender farting-----I would remind my fellow posters----that there was a time
> ...



kus emak means go fuck your mother I believe.


----------



## Jos (Aug 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> kus emak means go fuck your mother I believe.



It translates to "your Mothers c*nt"


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2013)

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > kus emak means go fuck your mother I believe.
> ...





yes---it does------but it seems to be an ALL PURPOSE 
expression----the last time I heard it------A  niqabi was 
addressing  a bunch of  beets-----she had dropped onto 
the floor in a supermarket---------the several children who 
accompanied the elegant lady took it calmly-----the only 
person who jumped a bit-----at the LOUD EXCLAMATION---
was .......me.     In general-----I believe that the expression 
is a kind of elegant inuendo suggesting     "I'll f^ck your mother"


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well, what will they ban next ?? Even farts by females are not allowed! Very impressive.
> 
> ISLAMIC CITY COUNCIL BANS FEMALE FLATULENCE IN INDONESIA
> 
> ...



*Holy Shiite! I mean Holy Crap...I thought you were joking Ropey. I've seen it all now. Go blow somebody up and we'll name a street after ya. But by Gawd if ya fart in public we'll throw yer ass in jail. The irony.*


----------



## Jos (Aug 10, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> *Holy Shiite! I mean Holy Crap...I thought you were joking Ropey. I've seen it all now. Go blow somebody up and we'll name a street after ya. But by Gawd if ya fart in public we'll throw yer ass in jail. The irony.*


Which part of "It's satire" did you misunderstand ?


> The Wadiyan is an online satire newspaper that publishes fictional news reports, articles and multimedia content with the intention of providing pure humour.


About | THE WADIYAN


----------



## Roudy (Aug 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > *Holy Shiite! I mean Holy Crap...I thought you were joking Ropey. I've seen it all now. Go blow somebody up and we'll name a street after ya. But by Gawd if ya fart in public we'll throw yer ass in jail. The irony.*
> ...


Have you thought, maybe it's so ridiculous as Islamic "laws" usually are, that even satire websites started showing it? Just saying....


Islamic city council bans female flatulence in Indonesia ? O Man this is hilarious | World News Views

News Source: TheSiasat.com (TheSiasat.com ? Siasi Discussion site)


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 10, 2013)

This video is hilarious.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX4cGhQW5Ec]Fart-Tacular! | FAMILY GUY | FOX BROADCASTING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bumberclyde (Aug 10, 2013)

*"No Loud Farts From Females Please!"*

And here I was thinking that I'd NEVER agree with anything those goofy Muslims say.


----------

